# onde está vs. onde é/ fica



## cielosever

Hi,

If I am saying that Portugal is in Europe, would I say

"O Portugal está na Europa" or "O Portugal é na Europa"

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Duver

Uhm.. neither one. We'd say:

"Portugal fica na Europa"


----------



## cielosever

okay fine but I was basically just asking for the difference between estar and ser with the question word "onde."

If you were to not use ficar, would you use ser for permanent locations and estar for temporary locations? In spanish it is always the same verb (estar), but I don't know how it works for Portuguese. I know that you would probably use ficar for many situations, but do you get what I am asking?

Thanks


----------



## Erick404

Portugal é na Europa.

It sounds quite strange, but it's not impossible to imagine someone saying that. 
"Portugal está na Europa" is unacceptable. Like if it could move and then appear on Asia or America 



> If you were to not use ficar, would you use ser for permanent locations and estar for temporary locations?



Exactly.


----------



## Duver

I can't see myself (or anybody else) saying "Portugal está na Europa" or "Portugal é na Europa" (even worse). 

I say "_Eu estou no Brasil_" meaning I might have been somewhere else some time ago and I might be somewhere else some time later. 

Following that, saying that "Portugal está na Europa" would be absurd, since it's been and will be there forever.

So, we say "*ficar*" for permanent locations:
A minha casa fica na rua Manuel Dias.
O Cristo Redentor fica no topo de uma montanha.
A "Monalisa" fica no museu do Louvre.

and "*estar*" for temporary locations:
O avião está no solo.
As crianças estão na escola.
O bolo está na geladeira.


Concerning "onde é", we say:

in a restaurant: "Onde *é* o banheiro?" (or "Onde *fica* o banheiro?")

The answer will be:
"O banheiro *fica* ali, à direita." (not "O banheiro é ali, à direita")

However, if I'm showing around my apartment, I might say:

"Aqui *é* a cozinha, ali *é* o banheiro" (but then, "aqui" and "ali" might be taken as the subjects of the sentence, not as adverbials. "Cozinha" and banheiro" would be subject predicatives)

("Ali *fica* a cozinha, ali *fica* o banheiro" is also correct)

Crazy, huh!?

Hope that helps!


----------



## Vanda

As people have already explained it very well above, we usually - I think I'll go with always - say Portugal fica na Europa. That is the natural way for us to speak about locations. O Brasil fica na América do Sul, and so on.


----------



## Outsider

Actually, I could see myself saying any of the three sentences, depending on the context. However, the most common and neutral is, unquestionably, _Portugal fica na Europa_.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Actually, I could see myself saying any of the three sentences, depending on the context. However, the most common and neutral is, unquestionably, _Portugal fica na Europa_.


 
I agree. So, it seems that we have here a usage difference between BR and PT-Portuguese.


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:


> As people have already explained it very well above, *we usually - I think I'll go with always - say Portugal fica na Europa. That is the natural way for us to speak about locations*. O Brasil fica na América do Sul, and so on.





Carfer said:


> I agree. So, it seems that we have here a usage difference between BR and PT-Portuguese.




Au contraire, Carfer. veja meu post copiado acima!  Temos um empate.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Au contraire, Carfer. veja meu post copiado acima!  Temos um empate.


 
Acho que não fui suficientemente completo e claro em relação ao que queria dizer, Vanda. Peço desculpa.

A discussão está a ser condicionada pela frase inicial _'Portugal é/está/fica na Europa_', mas cielosever esclareceu que pretende essencialmente saber a diferença de uso entre '_ser_' e '_estar_' em questões de localização e se seguimos a mesma regra do espanhol.
Nesta perspectiva e do meu ponto de vista de falante de Portugal, concordo com Outsider que posso usar qualquer dos três verbos dependendo das circunstâncias e que '_ficar_' será possivelmente o mais frequente e o mais neutro (no essencial resolve o problema de qualquer estrangeiro alófono que não se sinta à vontade com as minudências do uso de '_ser_' e '_estar_' no que toca a saber onde se localiza qualquer coisa). Mas houve foreiros brasileiros que excluiram de forma bastante peremptória usos de '_ser_' e '_estar_' que, para mim, não só são perfeitamente admissíveis como bastante frequentes em Portugal. Foi por isso que aventei uma diferença de uso entre Portugal e o Brasil. Ora a verdade é que eu, enquanto português, não vejo problema nenhum em dizer _'Vou ali à Praça onde está a estátua de D. José'_, apesar de saber muito bem que a mesma está lá desde 1775 e que, a menos que haja outro terramoto, vai concerteza ficar lá outros tantos, o que é pouco conforme com a ideia de que '_estar_' só se aplica a localizações temporárias. Também não vejo problema nenhum em perguntar _'Onde é a estação dos Correios mais próxima_' ou _'Onde é a tua casa?_' em vez de _'onde fica_' e aposto que uma percentagem elevadíssima de portugueses faz a pergunta assim, sem pestanejar e sem que lhes aconteça ser tomados por algum alienígena acabado de chegar à Terra. Já no que respeita a _'Portugal está na Europa_' admito que não seja a forma mais frequente de dizer (embora não a exclua) e que quem assim diz está com maior probabilidade a referir-se à Europa política (na qual, pelo menos em teoria, podemos entrar e sair, ou seja, onde podemos _estar_ temporariamente) do que à Europa geográfica. Agora dizer _'Portugal é na Europa_' ou _'o Brasil é na América do Sul_', por cá é perfeitamente comum.

Isto para dizer que reconheço uma dificuldade enorme em estabelecer uma regra clara que oriente um estrangeiro que quer saber ao certo como dizer e que, por isso, também alinho no grupo do '_ficar_', que, no imediato e para efeitos práticos, lhe soluciona o problema. A coisa, ao invés e de resto, também funciona contra nós, portugueses. Recordo-me perfeitamente de que durante a primeira metade do meu curso de espanhol não havia exercício nem exame nenhum em que não aparecessem questões relacionadas com o uso de '_ser_' e '_estar_' em questões de localização, tal era a nossa tendência (e a necessidade de a contrariar) para dizer '_es_' onde um espanhol diz '_está_'. 

Suponho que com este arrazoado todo não contribuí em nada para que cielosever sinta alguma segurança a perguntar direcções em Portugal. Bom... mas as línguas são como são e pouco mais posso fazer do que recomendar-lhe efectivamente que use '_ficar_'.

Só mais uma pequena nota, um tanto marginal à discussão: em orações como "Aqui é a cozinha, ali é o banheiro" que Duver mencionou, os sujeitos são '_cozinha_' e '_banheiro_', ou não?


----------



## MOC

Concordo que pelo menos em Portugal, apesar de "ficar" ser mais natural se utilize também o verbo ser, como em: "Onde é a Namíbia?" "É no sudoeste de África".

No entanto, "estar" nesta situação, pelo menos a mim, parece-me estranho e não me lembro de ouvir utilizado. "Onde está o Brasil?" "No mesmo sítio de sempre, não?".


----------



## Vanda

Então, Carfer, continuo dizendo que temos um empate.  Além do natural _XXX fica em.._., não descartamos o "é em", como nos exemplos que você deu: _ali é  a cozinha_, etc. E, como o MOC disse, "Onde está o Brasil" parece-nos estranho também. 
Sim, para o pobre coitado do estrangeiro é uma agonia. vou tentar achar uma das discussões que temos sobre ser e estar.


----------



## Outsider

cielosever said:


> [...] I was basically just asking for the difference between estar and ser with the question word "onde."
> 
> If you were to not use ficar, would you use ser for permanent locations and estar for temporary locations? In spanish it is always the same verb (estar), but I don't know how it works for Portuguese. I know that you would probably use ficar for many situations, but do you get what I am asking?


Sorry, Cielosever, we've been debating what amounts to a minor point amongst ourselves, and kind of lost sight of your original question.

The answer is simple enough: in Portuguese, permanent location is normally expressed with _ficar_ or _ser_. _Estar_ typically indicates temporary location, and does not apply to countries (with rare exceptions, according to some of us).



MOC said:


> No entanto, "estar" nesta situação, pelo menos a mim, parece-me estranho e não me lembro de ouvir utilizado. "Onde está o Brasil?" "No mesmo sítio de sempre, não?".


Lembro-lhe o chavão "Portugal é um país à beira-mar plantado". Não concorda que se pode exprimir o mesmo dizendo "Portugal está à beira-mar"?

Ou outro exemplo hipotético: "Portugal está na Europa, mas tem o coração no oceano".


----------



## Duver

Bem, para o estrangeiro que se inicia na língua portuguesa (o que me pareceu) querendo saber como se diz "Portugal is in Europe", acho que tantas nuances confundem. 

De qualquer forma, acho a discussão proveitosa sobretudo para nós, lusófonos nativos, e para os estudantes avançados da língua portuguesa.

Valeria, assim, lembrar que "na Europa está Portugal", "Está na Europa Portugal", "Fica na Europa Portugal" e "Na Europa fica Portugal" (outras...?) também são possíveis realizações.


* Sobre "_a cozinha_" ser sujeito (ainda não aprendi a usar o botão "quote" corretamente):


Eu tentei supor uma explicação - não gramatical, mas de organização linguística mental - para o uso do "ser" nesse tipo de frase. 

Algo como na frase "_Vendem-se carros_", em que "*se*" simplesmente não é interpretado como apassivador pelo falante (não sei como isso se dá em Portugal) e sim como índice de indeterminação de sujeito, fazendo com que a frase seja realizada "_*Vende*-se carros_" (incorreta segundo a gramática normativa; mais lógica segundo a interpretação do falante)


----------



## diegosanchez19

qual é a differenca entre esta e fica? 
se-como usa?

esta a casa muito fria?
fica a casa muito fria?

obrigado, sou novo aqui e gostaria-me aayuda.


----------



## artefacto_

Já que o teu perfil diz que a tua língua nativa é o espanhol, o mais fácil será dizer (grosseiramente) que "estar" corresponde ao "estar" espanhol e "ficar" corresponde a "quedar"/"quedarse" (que também se usa em português, mas com muito menos frequência) ou "tornarse".

"A casa está (=encontra-se) muito fria?" pergunta se, neste momento, a temperatura da casa é baixa.
"A casa fica muito fria?" pergunta se a casa se torna fria (face a algum evento, como a chegada do Inverno). "Ficar" também significa frequentemente "permanecer".

Correções: "como se usa?", não há inversão nas perguntas (ver acima) e "gostaria de ajuda"/"gostaria que me ajudassem".


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Antes de qualquer outra coisa, permita-me corrigir-lhe nalguns aspectos:

a) "qual é a differenca entre esta e fica?"
Corre(c)ção: Qual é a diferença entre *está *e *fica*?

Agora, à explicação.

(1) Está a casa muito fria?
(2) Fica a casa muito fria?

Em 1, a casa apresenta o estado de frio, isto é, ela encontra-se fria. Em 2, por outro lado, a casa pode ou não estar fria, visto que, com o verbo ficar, imprime-se a ideia de ser uma situação típica, veja:

(3) Fica a casa muito fria no inverno?

Quem esteja perguntando isso pode o estar fazendo no verão, por exemplo. Essa situação não ocorre em 1, em que a casa já está fria. Veja:

(4) A. Está a casa muito fria?
B. Claro, estamos no inverno! ou
Claro, ainda está muito cedo. ou ainda
Claro, ainda a pouco esteve a chover.


----------



## englishmania

Atenção à ordem natural e espontânea que usamos nestas perguntas: não soa natural dizer-se "Fica a tua casa fria?" com o verbo no início da frase e o sujeito a seguir.

A casa _está_ muito fria?   (neste momento)
A casa _fica_ fria quando abro as janelas todas. (resultado de algo)
A casa _fica_ no centro da situação. (localização)
A tua casa _é_ fria (no inverno)?  (maior permanência)


----------



## lujuninho

Concordo com  Englishmania...


----------



## diegosanchez19

Muito obrigado por seus respostas. Como olhan meu Portugues nào é bom. Estou aprendendo o Portugues eu só. É muito dificl quando um é sue propio mestro. Voces escutaran de mim mais.


----------



## anaczz

diegosanchez19 said:


> Muito obrigado por seus respostas. Como olhan meu Portugues nào é bom. Estou aprendendo o Portugues eu só. É muito dificl quando um é sue propio mestro. Voces escutaran de mim mais.


Então, se me permite:
Muito obrigado por suas respostas. Como veem meu Português não é bom.  Estou aprendendo Português sozinho. É muito difícil quando alguém é seu  próprio mestre. Vocês irão me ver mais vezes por aqui.


O importante é tentar. Seu texto pode não ser perfeito, mas você conseguiu comunicar o que queria, então já é um ótimo começo!


----------



## diegosanchez19

Muito obrigado, com pessoas como voce umo pode fazer todo. Obrigado obrigado



anaczz said:


> Então, se me permite:
> Muito obrigado por suas respostas. Como veem meu Português não é bom.  Estou aprendendo Português sozinho. É muito difícil quando alguém é seu  próprio mestre. Vocês irão me ver mais vezes por aqui.
> 
> 
> O importante é tentar. Seu texto pode não ser perfeito, mas você conseguiu comunicar o que queria, então já é um ótimo começo!


----------



## lujuninho

otimo, eh muito bom saber quando alguem esta estudando portugues , minha lingua mae. Parabens, se precisar de ajuda estou ao seu dispor . abracos .


----------



## englishmania

diegosanchez19 said:


> Muito obrigado por suas respostas. Como vêem meu Português não é bom. Estou aprendendo Português sozinho. É muito difícil sermos o nosso próprio mestre/professor. Voces vão ver-me por aqui mais vezes/Vou voltar.







Ups, não tinha reparado que o diego também tinha corrigido! Cheguei atrasada.


----------



## lujuninho

bom seu portugues ，，parabens por querer aprende-lo。。。。。qualquer necessidade terei o prazer em lhe ajudar。。。


----------



## anaczz

lujuninho said:


> ótimo, é muito bom saber quando alguém está estudando português , minha língua mãe. Parabéns, se precisar de ajuda estou ao seu dispor . abraços .





> bom seu português, parabéns por querer aprendê-lo。。。。。qualquer necessidade terei o prazer em lhe ajudar。。。


Olá, lujuninho!
Você pode usar acentos e Ç no modo avançado das mensagens.


----------

